# Right tympanoplasty via the postauricular approach.



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 5, 2011)

How would you code this? Right tympanoplasty via the postauricular approach.


----------



## nsteinhauser (Jan 21, 2011)

Not having the op note for any more details, I'd say 69631-RT.

In the lay description of 69631, it states "the physician makes an incision in the ear canal skin through a postauricular or transcanal approach..."

Hope this helps.


----------



## MARTIN#45 (Jan 21, 2011)

69631, if reconstruction of malleus, incus, stapes or removing mastoid process was done you can bill separately

Lisa


----------

